# My Early Christmas Present to Myself



## grenger (Mar 8, 2009)

nice…. did it fit in the chimney?


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

The boxes did Gerry. As smoke!


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I have the G0656X 8" Jointer with Spiral Cutterhead fits in a garage shop very well. griuzzly makes a very good tool and for the money ya can't go wrong. All the major mfg's are made in China or Tawain so what are you really getting if you buy something more expensive?


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

*"Even with the swiveling kick down wheel and the two fixed wheels, the beast is hard to move around. Hope I don't have to do that very often."*

I've owned this same jointer for 2 months now, except I have the standard 4 knife cutterhead. Re. moving it around, I have found it to be much easier when pushing in the direction of the kick wheel (kick wheel forward), so I rotate the machine to this position for each "leg" or travel within my small shop.

I think you will be very happy with this machine. Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

Not all major manufactures are in china or Taiwan Mike. Check out the Canadian made General line of woodworking machinery. There factory is in Quebec and the quality is top notch. This is not to be mistaken for General International which is made off shore and quality is inferior. More money though.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is a beautiful jointer. Congratulations and Merry Christmas.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Charles! Lumbermeisterr and Woodmaker: Thanks for the validation. It always makes you feel better knowing that others have had good luck with a machine like the one you just bought. Merry Christmas and Happy Everything Else celebrated at this time of the year to all LJs out there. Hope you make out like I did for Christmas presents, which was just my lame excuse for buying a new toy.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I forgot to say my Jointer was an early Xmas present also. My wife is wonderful!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice jointer. Another additional beast in the shop! Congratulations!


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats that jointer looks sweet, love the tall fence. Surprised you guys are having difficulty moving it around mine (I have the G0490 8" with a Byrd Shelix) moves quite easily and I even wrapped some hockey tape around the swivel wheel because it was chewing into my garage floor. Have you checked to make sure they didn't over tighten the wheel axle nuts?


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

yep, moving mine around is quite easy also, like it was said above check the torque on the wheel.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

The wheels move freely. It is just that in a small shop like mine, there are a lot of three point turns to moving it around. With the fixed wheels, it is just hard to pivot in a tight space. It's all good. Hell, I've lived with a lot worse things in various shops in the past 30 years or so. As a "corporate whore", we moved several times and I had to reinvent the shop space every time.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree in a small shop one learns to pivot steer a lot!


----------



## dragondncr (Jan 4, 2009)

I have the same jointer, and it moves easily

Pat


----------

